# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مشاورا و بچه ها سوالم در مورد سوابق تحصیلیه

## Sara_Bano

*سلام 
من تو تاپیک قبل خودم گفتم  میخام ی چند تا رشته روزانه با سوابق انتخاب کنم(هر چند  رشته هااینده داری نیستن) البته کنکور هم میخام بدم اما چون میدونم نتیجه مطلوبی نمیارم و ممکن هست دوباره نتیجه نگیرم  به خاطر همین ثبت نام کردم و نمیخام دیگ برا سال چهارم بمونم (خودم تنا سیا لشکرم)
امشب ثبت نام کردم 
اما ی چند تا سوال دارم
اول اینکه نتایج انتخاب رشته با سوابق هفته دوم و سوم شهریور میاد و فک کنم باید تا اول مهر برم ثبت نام کنم 
دوم اینکه نتایج ازمون کنکور اواسط مهر میاد و اون موقع دیگ دانشگاه ثبت نام کردیم و تازه یک ماه بعدش نتایج انتخابات رشته میاد و دوماه از دانشگاه رفتن میگذره خوب اون موقع 
اگر نتایج کنکور بیاد و و ی رشته بهتر قبول شده باشیم 
چکار باید بکنیم 
اثن میشه 
لطفا اگر کسی میدونه چی ب چیه ی توضیح بده من شیفهم شم  

شاید کلا من بد فهمیدم لطفا راهنمایی کنید منووووو*

----------


## Sara_Bano

*بعد بچه ها تاریخ اخذ ندرک دیپلم و پیش کی باید بزنیم من همینجوری زدم ۳۰.۳.۹۶.۳۰.۳.۹۷*

----------

